# I have a really bad problem on my hands



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 16, 2014)

The guy who sharpens my mill bands has had a relapse in his brain cancer and is not doing anything with his mill and sharpening for the foreseeable future. I have looked into buying a sharpening set up but can't find anything decent for less than 2000 bucks. @Allen Tomaszek or @pinky do you happen to know anybody in SE WI that does sharpening for hire. or does anyone else have a cheaper solution for my sharpening needs. I have a guy across the state that I can ship the blades to, but with the cost of shipping/sharpening/shipping back I would almost be better to buy new ones. I wouldn't mind making a manual set up using a chainsaw sharpener but my design/engineering skills are lacking for something like that without some ready made plans. Any help you guys could offer would be greatly appreciated as I have several sawing jobs backed up and need to get a few more uses from the bands I already have on hand. 

OOOH yeah if it helps i use monkforsager blades purchased from kennesaw & supply out of kennesaw GA.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2014)

Why not convert an old RAS like I did. I have a setter too that came with my mill so I got lucky there. I am in the middle of making some changes to my set up but it works as is, I just trying to make it a little more automated right now it's all manual.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 16, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Why not convert an old RAS like I did. I have a setter too that came with my mill so I got lucky there. I am in the middle of making some changes to my set up but it works as is, I just trying to make it a little more automated right now it's all manual.


I have a RAS I could use I would need to switch back and forth but I can live with that. If it isn't to much trouble could you get a pic or 2 for me to look at? I think I have the general gist of it but the type of stone and a visual on the set up would help a bunch.


----------



## pinky (Jun 16, 2014)

I know a guy in Readstown. Pretty reasonable on my bandsaw blades. Not sure what shipping would cost you though.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2014)

This is my latest version still tweaking on it. I have sharpened about a dozen blades with this latest configuration and it works but I am going to make some more changes. This is the basic setup though. I rolled it out to get some pics for you but when I have it set up I have some outriggers that support the whole band - I stuck a straight portion in there for reference ....

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 16, 2014)

pinky said:


> I know a guy in Readstown. Pretty reasonable on my bandsaw blades. Not sure what shipping would cost you though.


Is that Art you are refering to? I think A&N is his business name.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2014)

Shipping used to cost about a buck a blade when I was getting mine sharpened with woodmizer but they started declinging too many of my blades and also started charging a lot more for shipping so that forced me to come up with my own solution. Plus no waiting now. Well, except waiting on me.........


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 16, 2014)

Kevin said:


> This is my latest version still tweaking on it. I have sharpened about a dozen blades with this latest configuration and it works but I am going to make some more changes. This is the basic setup though. I rolled it out to get some pics for you but when I have it set up I have some outriggers that support the whole band - I stuck a straight portion in there for reference ....
> 
> View attachment 53546
> 
> ...


Sweet Thanks for the visual! How did you get the profile on the stone? is there a special type of stone i should buy?


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2014)

You need a diamond dressing tool . . . one of these . . .


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 16, 2014)

Kevin said:


> You need a diamond dressing tool . . . one of these . . .
> 
> View attachment 53549


Looks easy enough thanks for the info. Hopefully I can pull it off with some success.


----------



## pinky (Jun 16, 2014)

Greg
Yes, Art is who I was thinking of.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 16, 2014)

Kevin that's genius right there. :cool2: Greg if you are going to do what Kevin did and still want to keep a saw for cutting wood, then look on craigslist, craftsmans are on there cheap all the time. That way you could set it up dedicated for sharpening and not have to change things. Very cool idea Kevin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 16, 2014)

I agree with Greg get a dedicated one. I don't use this RAS for anything but this. Even before I converted it I wasn't using it. I don't enough repetitive cuts on really long boards to need a RAS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 16, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I agree with Greg get a dedicated one. I don't use this RAS for anything but this. Even before I converted it I wasn't using it. I don't enough repetitive cuts on really long boards to need a RAS.


I spent some time watching you tube videos this afternoon and came up with an idea. I have an extra motor sitting around from the last table saw I broke. It is a 1.5hp I was thinking of putting on my small lathe and that would free up the 1/3hp that is currently on the lathe for use in a homemade sharpener. I use my RAS all the time when prepping rough lumber to be planed. I agree switching back and forth would be a PITA of epic proportions but floor space comes at a premium in the mill shed so my idea is to use the 1/3hp motor and set it up kinda like a chainsaw sharpener but with a big grinding wheel that has the profile I need for the blades. IF it works i will be able to use the space under my RAS to store it and not be any worse for the wear on floor space. In the meantime my buddy said I could borrow his old chainsaw sharpener to touch up a few of my older bands until I get the contraption built.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 16, 2014)

Necessity is the mother of all invention.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

